# "...make your CALLING and ELECTION sure."



## Blueridge Believer

Be diligent!

From Spurgeon's sermon, "Particular Election"

"...make your CALLING and ELECTION sure." 2 Peter 1:10

Be diligent in your faith. Take care that your faith is of
the right kind - that it is not a creed but a credence -
that it is not a mere belief of doctrine, but a
reception of doctrine into your heart, and the practical
light of the doctrine in your soul.

No man has any right to believe himself elect of God,
unless he has been renewed by God; no man has any right to
believe himself called, unless his life be in the main consistent
with his calling, and he walk worthy of that whereunto he
is called. Out upon an election that lets you live in sin!
Away with it! away with it!

The true Christian desires that day by day he may grow more holy;
that hour by hour he may be more thoroughly renewed, until
conformed to the image of Christ, he may enter into bliss eternal.





Aspire to be something more than the mass of church members. Lift up your cry to God and beseech him to fire you with a nobler ambition than that which possesses the common Christian—that you may be found faithful unto God at the last, and
may win many crowns for your Lord and Master, Christ. 
C. H. Spurgeon


----------

